# photos from doncaster show (PIC HEAVY)



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

well i truly enjoyed it today! it was awesome, met loads of people on the boards! bought an Aptor off the "Welsh Reptile Breeders" and took some photos so here they are!​ 
it was funny when people looked at me and said "ashbosh?" pause..... from the forums! i felt famous! joke. enjoy the photos, lovely to meet all of you, thanks to ernie and claire for letting me go with them, and sami for help with the leopard geckos!​ 






 






 






 






 






 






 






 
enjoy! you might even see yourself on these if you went, but the first five were before 9am and the last five after 2:30pm! it was too busy every other time to get good photos.​


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

wow that place looks like its made of lego its amazing :mf_dribble:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

it was awesome! i loved the whole day!


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks great, I think i'll go next year


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

no probs ashbosh.. i like to help when i can  

i'll get you some pics of my setups if you like? 

sami


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks for the pic....:Na_Na_Na_Na: not


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

great photos!

It was a great fun yesterday!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> no probs ashbosh.. i like to help when i can
> 
> i'll get you some pics of my setups if you like?
> 
> sami


that'd be awesome please yeah!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

jav07 said:


> thanks for the pic....:Na_Na_Na_Na: not


is that because your fannying around on your phone! HAHA :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

jav07 said:


> thanks for the pic....:Na_Na_Na_Na: not


which ones you??


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

jav07 said:


> thanks for the pic....:Na_Na_Na_Na: not


Is that you with your arms crossed?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> is that because your fannying around on your phone! HAHA :lol2:


no its cos the light shinning off my bald head blinded me:lol2:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

hahaha fair do's


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

I saw loads of peeps...
Talked to kymotors, Pauline, herpmad, python66, tonidurham, claire burniston (and dad), dirtydozen, ssthisto, kev132, lee'n'daniel??? (summit like that)
I saw but didnt speak to .....
mason+sammi(quizzy wotsit) , Ashbosh, sinderman, pincers+paws, < his mate .. lee summit. Jav06 (i think) Lostcorn (and family!) Errr and a few i cant think of!
Good day all round.:no1:


----------



## snakehead (May 21, 2007)

gud picies m8,i enjoyed my time there 2: victory:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

kennedykrew said:


> I saw loads of peeps...
> Talked to kymotors, Pauline, herpmad, python66, tonidurham, claire burniston (and dad), dirtydozen, ssthisto, kev132, lee'n'daniel??? (summit like that)
> I saw but didnt speak to .....
> mason+sammi(quizzy wotsit) , Ashbosh, sinderman, pincers+paws, < his mate .. lee summit. Jav06 (i think) Lostcorn (and family!) Errr and a few i cant think of!
> Good day all round.:no1:


haha, i thought it was you... have you changed your hair or summert ? i didnt twig till it was too late, i remembered the forest shirt but was too late u vanished lol


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i scanned all the pics to see if i could find my boyfriend....couldnt find him.
he was on one of the tables in the centre.
great pics!!: victory:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol2:


Kev132 said:


> haha, i thought it was you... have you changed your hair or summert ? i didnt twig till it was too late, i remembered the forest shirt but was too late u vanished lol


no probs . Nice to see i'm such a memorable character ... :lol2:
ooh i saw ant'summit from Northampton ..... now he is a 'character'!!!


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

kool pix makes me wish i had gone now :s lol


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

woohooo me and my OH are in the second lot of pics second pic down far left he got a black jumper on white writing on back.
we had a good day we doubled my collection of snakes in one go lol: victory:
it was great meeting a few peeps though prob walked past a few as i dont know lots of you.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

aww its so small and cozy


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

had such a good day!
me and andy + the other 3 we met had a amazing time!!

was a good day!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i can't wait until next year now like! WOOP WOOP


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

hopefully can confirm next years dates soon


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

sweet! make sure theres no other "riff raff" knocking about!!!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

right im going to ask a stupid question now. in the third picture down and the table on the bottom right does anybody know if they use this forum and if so who it is? i bought a pair of cali kings off them and just want to know a bit more about them really.

thanks a lot

p.s was a great day. i saw loads of people i recognised but didnt have the guts to ga and speak to them. i was the lad in the grey and blue striped top if anybody saw me.

lee


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> sweet! make sure theres no other "riff raff" knocking about!!!


:lol2:we'll see


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

HAHA i reckon you just wanted a fight to finish the day off. i met loadsa peeps off here mind, its funny when you see some you know, and they do that walking past thing turning there head the other way cos theyre scared to say hello hahaha


----------

